# Wheel of Fortune



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone up for a new game?  

Give a clue. It can be a person, place, thing, phrase, food related, name of a movie or tv show.

A poster picks a letter of the alphabet. If the letter is in the word, the poster takes a guess, & can pick another letter. If they pick a letter that's not in the puzzle, the next poster copies and pastes the puzzle (and letters called at the bottom of the screen), & calls another letter.

If the game slows down (poster is off-line for long periods), anyone can take a guess & keep going. The winner starts a new puzzle/game. Let's see how it goes.

I'll start with an easy? one.

The name of a dish.

*- - - - - - - -/ - - - - - - -*


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 4, 2007)

Are there any "S" ?


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes. We have one S.


*- - - - - - - S/ - - - - - - -*

S

Would you like to solve the puzzle, or would you like another letter?


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 4, 2007)

What do you think I'm pyschic?
I will need at least 1 more letter, "T"


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry, no Ts.

*- - - - - - - S/ - - - - - - -

*ST


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 4, 2007)

Bummer


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Try again. How about - pick 3 letters. 

Another hint - It's a dessert.


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 4, 2007)

How about an "R"


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes. We have two Rs. And, I'll throw in a vowel. 

A dessert.

*- - - R R - - S/ - U - - - - -*

STRU


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 4, 2007)

I will ask for a C


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

One C coming up.


*C - - R R - - S/ - U - - - - -

*STRUC


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Cherries Jubilee


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> Cherries Jubilee


 
YAY!  We have a winner.  Your turn Essiebunny.


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 4, 2007)

The name of a dish


_ _ _ _ _ _ _   _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> The name of a dish
> 
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


 
Is there an A? R? T?


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 4, 2007)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ A _ _ _ _ A _ _


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 4, 2007)

How about an O? I? E?  I hope that I'm playing this right as we don't have to buy any vowel$


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 5, 2007)

_ _ I _ _ E _ / _ A _ _ I _ A _ _


----------



## *amy* (Aug 5, 2007)

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> _ _ I _ _ E _ / _ A _ _ I _ A _ _


 

Just wanted to add the letters called, so folks don't have to scroll up.

*A R T O I E*

Is there an *S?*

*A R T O I E S*


----------



## middie (Aug 6, 2007)

Can I have an M please ?


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry, no M.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

Essiebunny,

Are we still allowed to guess 3 letters?  If so, then I pick S,H, and N.

___ ___ I___ ___ E ___/___A ___ ___ I ___ A___ ___

And there's no O< M<R or T, right?


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you only can guess 1 letter at a time. 
If I'm wrong, please let me know.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, Essibunny,

Then I will buy an "S".


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 7, 2007)

_ _ I _ _ E N / _ A _ R I _ A S _

I added the S

What letter did you choose before expatgirl?


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the dish "chicken paprikash"?




			
				Essiebunny said:
			
		

> _ _ I _ _ E N / _ A _ R I _ A S _
> 
> I added the S
> 
> What letter did you choose before expatgirl?


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 8, 2007)

You are correct!!!
Your turn.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah!! ok-- another dish since this is a cooking forum 

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## middie (Aug 8, 2007)

Any R's ?..................


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

One "R" coming up, Middie!

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ R


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 8, 2007)

How about an S?


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry---no "S's"


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

The latest wheel of fortune is:

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ R 


No S's


----------



## *amy* (Aug 9, 2007)

How about we can guess 3 letters at a time? And, copy and paste the puzzle with the letters called & add the new letter guess to the list of letters called. It can move a little faster. 

*Clue - dish*

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ R

*Letters called*

*R S T A E*

Is there a T, A, E?

I like the food themes.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey, anything to move this game along is fine with me.  I'm impatient, too.    Ok with Amy's suggestion in mind this is the way the new puzzle looks like:  Cheers to good guessing!!

__ A__ __ __ __ __ __ __ E  R

No S, T, or E in this dish


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry, there is an E but it's already been put down in the word.  Sorry.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 9, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Hey, anything to move this game along is fine with me. I'm impatient, too.  Ok with Amy's suggestion in mind this is the way the new puzzle looks like: Cheers to good guessing!!
> 
> __ A__ __ __ __ __ __ __ E R
> 
> No S, T, or E in this dish


 
Vanna, how about, L, O, I?

Here, I'll put all the letters called (copy & paste em, & add the new letters called). Hope I didn't forget one.

*A E R L O I M S T*


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Very good guesses, my dear.  Now the puzzle looks like this and probably not for long.  Vanna is working hard.

__ A__ L I __ L O __ E R

AERLOMST have been guessed and used or NOT


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess I should add an "I" to that list but it's obvious as it's already in the word


----------



## *amy* (Aug 9, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Very good guesses, my dear. Now the puzzle looks like this and probably not for long. Vanna is working hard.
> 
> __ A__ L I __ L O __ E R
> 
> *AERLIOMST* have been guessed and used or NOT


 
Vanna, you have me stumped.  How about P, B, J?

*A E R L I O M S T P B J*


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm going to stay on about another 15 minutes and then go to bed.  I'm in Kazakhstan and 11 hours ahead of CST. So while it's 12:15 in the afternoon in Houston it's 1:15 in the morning here on a Friday.  Hello, TGIF!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Nope, none of those!

ok, this is the puzzle so far:

__ A__L I__L__O__E R

Letters guessed so far:

AEIOMSTPMJ

When you find out what it is you are going to smack Vanna White!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I apologize---I've made a mistake.....it's late and I'm exhausted I inadvertently added an extra letter to this word---beat me in the morning when I can feel it.

This is the revised word and I'm sorry, Amy, if I've thrown you off the trail--you've done such a great job at guessing--- many, many apologies.  Please forgive me---it's been a very long,long terrible day.  I was only off by one letter.  This is the new word.  I really do apologize.

__ A__L I __ L O __ E R

Because it's my fault I'm going to give another letter to the clue.   So now this is the new word:

CA __ L I F L O _ E R


----------



## *amy* (Aug 9, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Nope, none of those!
> 
> ok, this is the puzzle so far:
> 
> ...


 
Cauliflower! Good one expat. You win a year's supply of virtual veggies.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Good girl---go for it---sorry if I threw you off at the end.  Give us a good one.  I love games like this.  _


----------



## *amy* (Aug 9, 2007)

I admit it. I'm a wheel of fortune fan. Okay...

A fruity baked dessert.

P _ _ _ _ P P_ _ / _ P _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _/_ _ _ _

I'll give one letter - P.

*P*

Choose 3 letters.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I lied---I'm still wide awake====okay an E. I, and O if you still are allowing 3 letter guesses.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

by the way I wouldn't give away the type of dish---let us do the work


----------



## *amy* (Aug 9, 2007)

A fruity baked dessert.

P  I  _  E  _  P  P _  E / _ P _ I  _  E - _ O _  _ / _  _  _  E


*P E I O*


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

May I please buy an N, L, and R, Miss Vanna?


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2007)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake

What do I win ?????

Okay another desert

_ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ /  _ _ _ A M


An A to get you started


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

How about an I, O, and E, Miss Vanna?


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

if I can jump ahead---are the last 2 words "ice cream"?  If not, then I'm still guessing I,O and E


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2007)

A, I, O, and E

_ _ O _ O _ A _ E / _ _ I _ / I _ _ / _ _ E A M


----------



## Katie H (Aug 10, 2007)

I would like to have a "C , an "L" and an "H," please.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it chocolate mint ice cream?


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2007)

A, I, O, and E
C, L, H

C H O C O L A _ E / C H I _ / I C _ / C _ E A M


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 11, 2007)

chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Katie H (Aug 11, 2007)

Puhleeze, thank you.  Essie, I think you have the correct answer.  We'll have to wait to see what the verdict is.


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep. Maybe that was a bit too easy.


----------

